# 2009 Cannondale Rush 6 or Rize 4



## TheBEast (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay, so I'm finally breaking down and replacing my late 90's Super V 900 Cannondale (http://westernmass.craigslist.org/bik/1280543374.html if anyone is interested...).

The choices are:

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9VT4.html

or 

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9VM6.html

I tend to ride in 2-3 hour stints, with a day or two at year at a ski resort.  Anyone have any reviews or recommendations on one vs the other?  I also ride the 24 hours of Allamuchy with a couple of friends every year....

Peace,
Ryan


----------



## big oz (Jul 26, 2009)

Rushes are more XC race than a Rize....they are also 4" travel verses 5".  They are not making the Rush in 2010 since they bumped the travel on the new Scalpels to 4"  (but those are changing for 2011 anyway).....The new replacement for the Rush is the RZ 120.  The newer rocker link makes the bike a lot plusher feeling without a serious weight or performance penalty.  I rode a Rush 3000 for 2 years and i liked it, but it didn't blow my socks off.  I snuck some test rides on the Rize when it first came out and was thoroughly impressed with how well it rode compared to my bike.


----------



## Marc (Jul 26, 2009)

Rize 4 and a CAAD 9


----------



## TheBEast (Jul 26, 2009)

big oz said:


> Rushes are more XC race than a Rize....they are also 4" travel verses 5".  They are not making the Rush in 2010 since they bumped the travel on the new Scalpels to 4"  (but those are changing for 2011 anyway).....The new replacement for the Rush is the RZ 120.  The newer rocker link makes the bike a lot plusher feeling without a serious weight or performance penalty.  I rode a Rush 3000 for 2 years and i liked it, but it didn't blow my socks off.  I snuck some test rides on the Rize when it first came out and was thoroughly impressed with how well it rode compared to my bike.



Good to know about the Rush....most people I talk to are much more interested in the Rize....


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a 07 Rush 5 That I got last year as a left over without test riding many bikes. While I can get it to climb real good, rocky downhills aren't it's strong point.

I have since tested/demoed a handful of other bikes with different types of suspensions and if I was to have done this before I got the Rush, I most likely would of went with a different bike. What I am saying is demo a lot of different brands of bikes with different types of suspensions and then decide which fits you and the type of riding you are doing the best.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2009)

Did you decide on a bike yet?


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 6, 2009)

Rize 4 it is....patriot blue.  Pick it up in two weeks!

Then go break it in at the 24 hours of Allamuchy!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds nice!  Let us know how you like it when you get it.


----------



## Marc (Aug 7, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Rize 4 it is....patriot blue.  Pick it up in two weeks!
> 
> Then go break it in at the 24 hours of Allamuchy!!



Solo?


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 27, 2009)

Well picked up the Rize 4 last weekend and raced it in the 24 hours of Allamuchy.  What a way to break in the bike!  First impression is that it's light years ahead of my SuperV.  A great ride that'll give me years of quality service.  Front and rear shock travel is great and with an upgrade to Gore derailer cables and tubeless tires, I'll be rolling in style.  

Anyone know anyone looking for a great used SuperV??


----------

